# Bellator 80 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 80 takes place in 3 days November 9th at 6:30 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. 




> Owen Evinger vs. Joe Warren
> Wagnney Fabiano vs. Rad Martinez
> Vinicius Queiroz vs. Alexander Volkov
> Darryl Cobb vs. Brett Cooper
> ...





> Bellator 80 full results:
> 
> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> Joe Warren def. Owen Evinger via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)
> ...


Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
Sports_Nerd
OHKO
John8204


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent my picks in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe this one will be more active with Strikeforce going down.


----------



## JM Barrie (Nov 10, 2012)

I will do this for next week.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm doing it this week.


----------



## JM Barrie (Nov 10, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm doing it this week.


Oh yeah


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Picks sent by...

kantowrestler


> Joe Warren *Right*
> Wagnney Fabiano *Wrong*
> Alexander Volkov *Right*
> Darryl Cobb *Wrong*
> ...


Sports_Nerd


> Joe Warren *Right*
> Wagney Fabiano *Wrong*
> Alexander Volkov *Right*
> Brett Cooper *Right*
> ...


OHKO


> Joe Warren *Right*
> Wagnney Fabiano *Wrong*
> Alexander Volkov *Right*
> Brett Cooper *Right*
> ...


John8204


> Joe Warren *Right*
> Wagnney Fabiano *Wrong*
> Alexander Volkov *Right*
> Brett Cooper *Right*
> ...


So the big winner of the 500,000 credits is... OHKO! Nice picking by everybody all around, you were all close. Nobody saw Rad coming, but nobody missed Warren and Volkov for a second.

Thanks for playing everybody and following the MMA.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I placed 100k on Martinez in case I got this one wrong. Lucky me...

Good job by the others too!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Once again I'm having issues with this pickem.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't believe how slow and soft Wagney looked. Martinez was knocking him backwards with shots that were blocked, and Fabiano wasn't having any effect with shots that actually landed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe he had a bad weight cut.


----------

